# bee suit



## GLOCK (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Ultra Breeze
http://ultrabreezesuits.com/suit/order_2011.htm
The best.


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Max protection = Ultra Breeze.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I use the Ultra Breeze Jacket. You will take one in the pants sometimes but not to bad unless you got evil bees.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I'm sure the Ultra Breeze suits are excellent. I might get one some day.

The first suit I got was at Pigeon Mountain and I am very happy with it. I also bought one this year from H. T. Krantz for my Dad, and he's very happy with it, as well (although I don't know if that was a special order or not. But they are a sponsor of this forum, and might reply to this thread).

Good luck!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Beetrucker "I use the Ultra Breeze Jacket. You will take one in the pants sometimes but not to bad unless you got evil bees"

Same here.Just bought some Rose Cutters gloves at Lowes. Great.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Love my Ultrabreeze. I wear it with shorts and socks, no shirt; cool as can be.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

My vote is for the Ultrabreeze too. It is a fine piece of equipment. I wear shorts and a light moisture wicking shirt and stay cool on all but the hottest of July days. I don't wear socks and only had one lucky lady hit me in the ankle this year.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*



GLOCK said:


> Ultra Breeze
> http://ultrabreezesuits.com/suit/order_2011.htm
> The best.


I finally got the jacket from them and not a sting yet up top.



julysun said:


> Beetrucker "I use the Ultra Breeze Jacket. You will take one in the pants sometimes but not to bad unless you got evil bees"


Yup in the pants. One where the pants come together in the center near the zipper. OUCH. Only one since I got the jacket. I did ask the wife to find the stinger. :shhhh:


----------



## rmaro (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I also have the Pigeon Mountain and it has been great, does not have leg zippers, that is one thing that I would add, I have never been stung thru it and have had some pretty pissed off girls after me. For the price you cant beat it.


----------



## dandeman (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Here's a great product at a good price. Suzie, the owner, is very friendly and helpful. She also has a jacket that will not ride up in the back when you bend over to prevent intrusion into the pants.

Golden Bee Products


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

The Jacket rocks. I was in a really pissy hive today and did not get stung once. That jacket is thick and they never stung through it. One got in the vail but, no stings. Last week I was squatted over a queen-less hive and one of the girls got me in the ass. Now that still hurts makes me wish I had the suit and not just the jacket. But, that jacket really is great. My neck has not gotten stung in over a week. My hat and vail was causing me tons of stings. The guys at work thought there was something wrong with me because of all the lumps on my neck I was getting all the time. Friend showed me his jacket I ordered one and I am really happy with it. Thanks for the tip Scott this jacket is great.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Ultra breeze are very expensive, we just use the man lake pollinator jackets or honey maker suits, cheap and they seem way more sturdy. Also Sheriff makes a good suit. Those will cost you around 50-125 while ultra breeze are over 200


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I have had my UB for over four years now and am very happy with it. I never take the hood off and just slip the jacket over my head. Pretty fast on and off that way.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*



Scott J. said:


> I have had my UB for over four years now and am very happy with it. I never take the hood off and just slip the jacket over my head. Pretty fast on and off that way.


I've got the PM full suit. Got it because I had a very hot hive. Hard to requeen when they are trying to kill you. Anyway, I love it. I wear boxers and a very light weight long sleeve moisture wicking tee. Very cool and comfortable. 

I don't think you can beat the UB suit, but it's a little pricey.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I have two Vented Suits from Mann Lake and a Vented Jacket from Krantz. All work great!


----------



## Purple Pony (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*



Robbin said:


> I've got the PM full suit. Got it because I had a very hot hive. Hard to requeen when they are trying to kill you. Anyway, I love it. I wear boxers and a very light weight long sleeve moisture wicking tee. Very cool and comfortable.
> 
> I don't think you can beat the UB suit, but it's a little pricey.


I just purchased the PM Ventilated Suite. Excellent Service and Fast Shipping, by the way. Question, the suit fits me in all respects but it does hug my chest and stomach. Do I need to worry about stingers getting me in that area since the suit does sit right next to my body in those two areas?


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Mine is a little tight in the stomach because that's were all my fat is. That is also where I got 90% of my stings because my shirts where tight there.
I haven't been stung anywhere since I got the PM suit. I still use a jacket and toss on hood for just peaking. If I'm going to tear into the hives, I get the PM suit and never worry about getting stung. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Purple Pony (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Thanks Robbin. That makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I recently got a suit from jawadis super deal for both quality and price. for jawadis order 2 or 3 sizes big. I gave up on trying to communicate with mr. krantz after a few weeks of trying, trying being the key word.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

Not fancy but this is what we wear. http://www.halleluyahhoney.com/en/protective-clothing/61-beekeeper-jacket.html


----------



## Three Bears (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I tried the email link on Ultra Breeze web page and it does not work - [email protected] And does anyone have the correct email address and do they have a phone number?


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*



Three Bears said:


> I tried the email link on Ultra Breeze web page and it does not work - [email protected] And does anyone have the correct email address and do they have a phone number?


Try ultrabreeze.com I just purchased Betterbee's Premium bee suit for less than half price of ultrabreeze and I am thrilled with it!


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I am thrilled with Beterbee premium bee suit; less than half price of ultrabrezze suit.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I really like the full Brushy Mountain bee suit. It is made in America. I think it is important to buy a bee suit made in America.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I love my ultrabreeze jacket. Yes, they cost more. But you get what you pay for.


----------



## mdax (Apr 29, 2013)

I got a ventilated full suit from Jester as it was only 150, works great
http://www.jesterbee.com/Protectiveclothes.html
I typically either use just a hat/veil or my Golden Bee jacket, which I absolutely LOVE.
http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/






If I had to choose just one I'd go with the golden jacket.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I hve really enjoyed my PM ventilated suit for a year and a half. I do have to say though,that the seams under the arms have started coming apart and had to be resewn. I have washed it twice in the washing machine, though (on delicate) and air dried. Perhaps that contributed.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

I always add a little bleach to the washing machine. So, I buy a suit that will hold up to bleach. I put 1/4 cup of bleach in the washing machine. I detach the veil and wash that separately -no bleach. I hang dry the bee suit.

The reason I add bleach is that I was told this is a good disinfectant. I go between a few yards. Maybe 1/4 cup of bleach is too much. I put the load on large with just the suit and the cycle on gentle fast. I wash my suit quite often.


----------



## Three Bears (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone have or tried the "Jester Ventilated" suit?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the ventilated suit from Pigeon Mountain. the elastic at the left wrist gave up in less than 6 months. not the quality I am expecting from a jacket at this price. Never gotten a sting through it. The ventilation is nice but there are other answers to heat. and if suits are not more rugged I will simply go with the cheap stuff and compensate in other ways.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

how is the BEEKool Ventilated Bee Suit advertised on this site?


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Article About Beekeeping*

I have the ultra breeze full suit and think it is well worth the price. You can get stung through it, but only if you crush a bee against the suit.


----------

